# bowtech allegiance 2007



## fishincraze (Sep 6, 2013)

alright got a quick question its about that time to restring on my bowtech allegiance vft just wondering any recommendations.


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*restring*

Go see Glen at West Houston Archery.:flag:


----------

